

Darwin's theory turned bosses into dinosaurs - rams
http://www.guardian.co.uk/business/2009/jan/18/darwin-credit-crunch

======
flashgordon
Sorry that was a waste of time. The article goes on about everything from
economics to evolution and never actually gets to explain what it may have
started out with.

